# 93462 cpt



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 29, 2011)

A question arose with this code. I guess there is such a thing as "double transseptal puncture". What are everyones ideas on how and if we can get the credit for two punctures? Since this is an add on code. Modifier should not be used (59) and this needs to used with a primary procedure code. So it looks to me that we cannot get any extra credit for 2 punctures? What are your thoughts?


----------

